#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [轉帖]能萌的理想獸人問答

## 黑獅

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
4: 體毛的分布? 
5: 手的形狀? 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
7: 有沒有項圈? 
8: 體型身高多少? 
9: 日常著裝? 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
11: 性格類型? 
12: 說話的拖尾? 
13: 有沒有角? 
14: 特技? 
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
16: 癖好? 
17: 三圍跟體型? 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 

我的個人回答參照:
http://bowblack1.blog86.fc2.com/blog-entry-20.html#more

問題來源
http://blog.baton-center.net/?eid=34234

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

1: 理想的獸人的性別是:公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵:原樣的
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴:同上↑
4: 體毛的分布:不知道ˊˇˋa(炸)
5: 手的形狀:粗粗的手
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的:平常的獸人
7: 有沒有項圈:不曉得(炸)
8: 體型身高多少:能多高就多高
9: 日常著裝:大叔裝吧ˊ▽ˋ+(被巴...
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色:藍色或白色的毛髮(眼睛無限定)
11: 性格類型:成熟型
12: 說話的拖尾:無
13: 有沒有角:無
14: 特技:墮落的深淵(捨!?
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你:看他
16: 癖好:無
17: 三圍跟體型:強壯型的
18: 臉要似人還是似獸:當然是像獸拉~
19: 還想附加的妄想設定:希望以上都是真的(炸)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)


我好像要求太多了樣子ˊˇˋa....(謎:那你幹麻還寫?)

----------


## Freelancer

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?

男

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?

狗耳 (哈士奇大好)

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?

狼尾

4: 體毛的分布?

除了胸囗要有毛外, 没关系。

5: 手的形狀?

要有肉球! 形狀没关系。

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?

平常就是獸人

7: 有沒有項圈?

有, 兽的名字和我的名字

8: 體型身高多少?

5'8~5'11

9: 日常著裝?

T- shirt 牛仔裤, 法师长袍, 迷彩衣服, 西装

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?

頭髮没关系, 眼睛-->Green

11: 性格類型?

友善+幽默

12: 說話的拖尾?

有

13: 有沒有角?

没有

14: 特技?

传送, 萌<---=_=", 伪小孩

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?

F

16: 癖好?

把我抱起不放

17: 三圍跟體型?

中等

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?

獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?

会教我魔法 XD

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## Baroque Boyce

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
不是男性是啥？= =(壯男大好)
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
當然是毛茸茸的狼耳囉！
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
當然是狼尾~~一樣毛茸茸^^。
4: 體毛的分布? 
胸口、雙手的肘關節及雙腳的膝蓋。
5: 手的形狀? 
一般型態...剛剛好就行。
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
不選後者真的是......太可惜了^^
7: 有沒有項圈? 
不要啦...小洛寧願戴個裝飾品(像原住民的那些羽毛、琥珀之類的象徵性飾品)
8: 體型身高多少? 
約175至180公分就好。
9: 日常著裝?
分成兩種：
一是原住民的穿著(戴有六根羽毛及一個勾玉的勇士項鍊+深綠色的布褲)
二是一般的穿著(紫色的長大衣+牛仔褲+淡藍色T恤)
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮：灰黑色
眼睛：水藍色
11: 性格類型?
喜歡自己思考，不大會溝通。
外表沉默但內心相當熱情，朋友需要幫忙的話一定會盡力協助。
12: 說話的拖尾? 
應該沒有吧...
13: 有沒有角?
當然沒有... 
14: 特技? 
舉起手上的鎖鏈鞭，殘酷地"鞭策"敵人~~
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
看對方而定。
16: 癖好? 
吃巧克力(有時候甚至將它當成一餐= =)
17: 三圍跟體型? 
一般的健壯型就好。
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸~~要不然呢？
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
以上要是能成真那該多好(羞)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 幻貓

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 

雄的

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?

貓耳~比一般貓的稍大一些

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 

短毛尾〈就是一般流浪貓的樣子〉

4: 體毛的分布? 

全身皆有，頭毛多到可以當瀏海

5: 手的形狀? 

五指有肉球~

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 

喜歡有條件變成獸人〈如：憤怒、驚嚇、過high〉，有條件變回人類〈如：心平氣和〉

7: 有沒有項圈? 

沒，但是有項鍊

8: 體型身高多少? 

165左右

9: 日常著裝? 

不定，多為休閒服，偶爾穿日式和服

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 

跟體毛一樣灰、黃眼睛

11: 性格類型? 

開朗樂觀、活潑"好動"、條皮搗蛋、少根筋但又不笨

12: 說話的拖尾? 

很開心時有喵~

13: 有沒有角? 

不....沒有

14: 特技? 

略懂刀法、身手敏捷

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 

叫我幻貓或小幻或幻皆可

16: 癖好? 

喜歡圓狀物、有潔癖常舔毛

17: 三圍跟體型? 

瘦但有點肌肉

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?

偏向獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 

大概就是一隻生活在現代的貓獸人學生吧，而且是個宅貓！〈隨時可以將氣化作闇炎刀......配好玩的武器〉

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 

遵命

----------


## 好色龍

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
我公母通吃的(爆)
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼耳狐狸耳或是......妖精耳......囧
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
要嘛是毛茸茸的狼尾，不然就是覆滿鱗片的龍尾囉>//////<
4: 體毛的分布? 
當然是全身有短毛覆蓋，胸口特別毛的那種>//////<
5: 手的形狀? 
爪子和肉球是不可或缺的！！！！
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
一~~~~直都是獸人的
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有，天然系大好......XD
8: 體型身高多少? 
要比我高，也就是說，大於185cm(爆)
體型正常或是結實都可以， 至於兄貴就免了，我怕大肌肉。(逃)
9: 日常著裝? 
只穿褲子，這樣隨時可以撲抱在胸口感受體溫>//////<
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
棕髮藍眼(奇怪，直覺怎麼會是想這種設定。)
11: 性格類型? 
開朗愛耍白痴，有話會直說不拘小節的那種。
12: 說話的拖尾? 
囧，驚，orz，總之，是個奇怪的傢伙！！
13: 有沒有角? 
有啊XDDD
14: 特技? 
榨乾別人(咦？？？？？？)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
親愛的~~~~~~~~(炸飛)
16: 癖好? 
平時吃飯時除非吃完否則不想跟別人說話，而且速度其快無比。
17: 三圍跟體型? 
這太難了orz  參照第八項。
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是獸啊>//////<
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
_,._
  ） 你做夢啊！！
☆))′)/ 最好是屬於我一個人的......

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
弁天，給我過來！！

----------


## 狼 - 月

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 

公母也可以哦~通吃XD" (被炸

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 

狼耳朵或者是狗耳朵也可以接受

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 

狼或者狗的都可以

4: 體毛的分布?

公的胸口多一點毛,靠上去好舒服~
母的不要太多毛,頭髮長一點就好了

5: 手的形狀?

人型的手,爪子跟肉球可有可沒有

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 

平常就是獸人的XD"

7: 有沒有項圈?

不要有項圈,感覺他/她好像被人困住了

8: 體型身高多少? 

公的要高大,強壯,175cm左右高就可以了
母的身材優美~160到165cm左右高就可以了

9: 日常著裝?

沒特別的關係,順眼就好了

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 

公的頭髮藍色的哦~藍色的獸人特別吸引@_@! (被炸
母的頭髮可以是銀色@@~
眼睛就公母都深藍拉~跟我是一樣XD"

11: 性格類型?

公的要堅強,有安全感,可以借手臂讓我傷心的時候依靠一下
母的要溫柔可愛哩~撒一點嬌的都不錯XD"

12: 說話的拖尾?

這個沒有啦,隨便就可以了

13: 有沒有角?

沒有''有角好像怪怪的感覺

14: 特技?

跟我聊天聊得來算不算?

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?

狼月,月,寶寶(只給老爸叫),好像沒了"

16: 癖好?

都是可以給我黏拉XD"能多跟我聊天不錯的

17: 三圍跟體型?

三圍不知道拉~對這方面沒認識,體型上面不是有了嗎--?

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?

應該都可以吧''看情況吧

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?

只是可以記住我就可以了''

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

↑這看不懂"理解能力有問題....

有這種獸讓我認識是一種幸福...XD" (被炸

----------


## 逆

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?  公

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?  犬科動物的，重點是要尖XD

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?  同上

4: 體毛的分布?  同上

5: 手的形狀?  有爪子的人手

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?  平常就是，不過可以偽裝成人類的樣子

7: 有沒有項圈?  只有項鍊XD

8: 體型身高多少?  17X，很有體格(啥鬼)

9: 日常著裝?  裸上半身

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?  白髮，紅/褐眼

11: 性格類型?  很有獸氣(?!)

12: 說話的拖尾?  無特別的拖尾

13: 有沒有角?  沒有

14: 特技?  憑空招喚武器

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?  「嘿。」

16: 癖好?  在讀書的時候聽搖滾樂(?!)

17: 三圍跟體型?  不能失真就行了

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?  當然是似獸!XD

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?  我心思很純潔的(被滅)

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
看到這篇的都寫吧?(眾毆)

----------


## DarkDragon

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
*1: 理想的獸人的性別是?* 
雄的 但是也可以通吃
　　　　　
*2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?* 
銳利的耳朵
　　　　　
*3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?*
尾巴尖端有特殊造型的 
　　　　　
*4: 體毛的分布?* 
全身都有
　　　　　
*5: 手的形狀?*
是爪就好 
　　　　　
*6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?* 
平常就是獸人的
　　　　　
*7: 有沒有項圈?* 
沒有 但是有裝飾品的不錯
　　　　　
*8: 體型身高多少?* 
體型大型的最好 身高超過2M(爆)
　　　　　
*9: 日常著裝?* 
簡單的襯衣即可
　　　　　
*10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?*
頭髮暗色 眼睛紅色 
　　　　　
*11: 性格類型?* 
富有正義感 帶有智慧 有勇氣
　　　　　
*12: 說話的拖尾?* 
Grrrr
　　　　　
*13: 有沒有角?* 
有角 角可是讓自己銳利的特徵阿(閃耀)
　　　　　
*14: 特技?*
當然要有 不過其實沒有特定的特技 
　　　　　
*15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?* 
夥伴
　　　　　
*16: 癖好?*
殺人 玩弄人類 無疑的人類剋星 
　　　　　
*17: 三圍跟體型?* 
壯碩型或是富智慧的賢者型
　　　　　
*18: 臉要似人還是似獸?* 
似獸
　　　　　
*19: 還想附加的妄想設定?* 
個性一定要是屬於某種屬性，並且是該屬性的極致所表現出的
(例：白龍、古力德、亂星)
　　　　　
*20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)* 
你已經看到了 你看到了 就是你

----------


## 月影之虎

[quote="黑色魔術師"]能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
男性吧!
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
虎耳大好 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
虎尾吧
4: 體毛的分布? 
像老虎一樣
5: 手的形狀? 
同上↑
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常
7: 有沒有項圈? 
無
8: 體型身高多少?
170~180 
9: 日常著裝? 
忍者服(戰鬥)+
平常休閒服
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
藍眼
褐色
11: 性格類型? 
喜愛大自然,不喜歡人群多

12: 說話的拖尾? 
應該~沒吧
13: 有沒有角? 
長角就很可怕

14: 特技? 
暗殺+一切的忍術

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
隨他高興囉~

16: 癖好? 
和我一樣,常常跑野外賞風景吧
17: 三圍跟體型? 
適中
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸1
9: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
交給我忍術
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 上官犬良

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
萌的話......還是要男的吧
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
豎立的狼耳!
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
毛茸茸.不會拖地的吧
4: 體毛的分布? 
均勻分布~胸膛的應該要厚實些
5: 手的形狀? 
就......人形,尖指甲,沒肉球,四隻手指
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
希望他是可以變成純獸形的獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
皮製項圈
8: 體型身高多少? 
高....170~180吧  有一點點肌肉(爆肌太可怕了)
9: 日常著裝? 
制服!不然唐裝也行!
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭毛......淡金色吧,眼睛要淡藍色
11: 性格類型? 
有深度,有智慧,有家教,有涵養!總之是內斂型的
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒,簡潔明快
13: 有沒有角? 
沒,會不小心杜到別人吧
14: 特技? 
用毒舌殺人(口才好~)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
上官
16: 癖好? 
泡溫泉
17: 三圍跟體型? 
就瘦長型,但不瘦弱,該有的肌肉還是有
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是獸啊
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
受胚(羞)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## Ken2

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄的

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
犬科，向上伸直且短小

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
犬科，長短都可以 

4: 體毛的分布?
全身均衡

5: 手的形狀?
四只手指，有肉球，爪一定有~ 

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
希望是可以自由變成獸型的獸人

7: 有沒有項圈? 
戴項鏈阿~

8: 體型身高多少? 
180左右,體型普通

9: 日常著裝?
什麽衣服都好，好過沒穿！（炸！

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
土黃色，眼珠深藍

11: 性格類型?
呆頭呆腦的，傻瓜一個XD

12: 說話的拖尾? 
緊張時會~

13: 有沒有角? 
有角好怪哦！

14: 特技?
逃跑一流！（逃洗澡....

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
主人~（好肉麻啊!

16: 癖好? 
愛睡覺~

17: 三圍跟體型? 
不會形容,普通健壯就是了

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
沒什麽好附加的，他就是他~（？

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 孤獨之狼

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄性.....
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
豎立且尖尖的狼耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
毛茸茸的狼尾
4: 體毛的分布? 
該有毛的地方一定要有毛(打
胸口有毛更好
5: 手的形狀? 
要有肉球，人類的手，爪子可伸出可收起
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
當然要平常就是，隨時可以抱到毛茸茸的獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有，不過我還是套的住牠...
8: 體型身高多少? 
健壯型，身高大概在175~185左右吧
9: 日常著裝? 
在家:上衣不穿，只穿件長褲(讓我撲抱)
在外:淡藍色T- shirt，深綠色長褲
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮當然是我人設的紫色啦
眼睛就是熱情的火紅色
11: 性格類型? 
冷靜，酷酷的，對我很熱情，對陌生人很冷漠
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有吧
13: 有沒有角?
有"腳"啦(木亥火暴 
14: 特技?
不曉得....
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
都可以，親暱就好^^
16: 癖好? 
抱我(羞
17: 三圍跟體型? 
該瘦的地方瘦，健壯型，有胸肌，有肌肉
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是要似獸啦~不然哩?
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
心裡只容的下我(羞
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 月極停車場

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄性吧@@
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
樣子 還是顏色阿? 如果是樣子的話希望是狗耳朵
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
狗尾巴
4: 體毛的分布? 
肚子到胸口的部分不要有 其餘都要 XD
5: 手的形狀? 
跟一般狼一樣
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
喜歡有時間限制的拉~~ 而且希望是晚上 這樣就只屬於我可以看到囉XD(竊笑)
7: 有沒有項圈? 
如果配起來好看 就希望有
8: 體型身高多少? 
身高阿...不過太高就好= = 要不然脖子會酸
9: 日常著裝? 
外出跟一般人相同
在家裡就可以穿內褲跑 XD 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮希望是藍色 眼睛希望是綠色
11: 性格類型? 
嚴格且溫柔=_=+
12: 說話的拖尾? 
是說會不會拉長音嗎? 如果是的話希望不要
13: 有沒有角? 
如果是牛獸人就要
14: 特技? 
...?我想要的都可以嗎!? (大笑)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
加[我的] 都可以
16: 癖好? 
不要惹人厭的就好...最好是讓人覺得可愛的那種XD
17: 三圍跟體型? 
體型就中等 三圍? 不要太多肌肉或墜肉就好
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
需要是獸人的時候似獸 是人類的時候似人
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
以我為重=_=+(私心)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
請交給下個人XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄的˙ ˙(認真)
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
毛尖耳萬歲!
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
狼尾、獅子尾、龍尾(臉紅)
4: 體毛的分布? 
全身!(?)
5: 手的形狀? 
像人類的就好
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是阿ˊ口ˋ!
7: 有沒有項圈? 
看自己要不要給他帶(何?)
8: 體型身高多少? 
身高180以上 稍微魁武"
9: 日常著裝? 
上半身裸 下半身穿牛仔褲!(大心)
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
不一定 只要別太誇張的配合" 
11: 性格類型? 
有點衝動卻又很溫順
12: 說話的拖尾? 
不要拖尾阿!
13: 有沒有角? 
除非是龍"(汗)
14: 特技? 
能夠找到我(羞)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
Oui monsieur~(羞紅 
16: 癖好? 
好像沒有=ˇ=
17: 三圍跟體型? 
不是說過了= =
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸阿!(廢話!)
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
喔.....這個請私下問我(大羞) 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 黑月影狼

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的!!(正太大好
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼耳~
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
微長且柔軟˙//˙
4: 體毛的分布? 
全身~(毛茸茸才可愛
5: 手的形狀? 
爪
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
如果他不反對的話我想給他帶上
8: 體型身高多少? 
正太當然要小嚕(誰規定的?
9: 日常著裝?
褲子就好˙///˙ 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
黑色頭髮藍眼
11: 性格類型? 
1喜歡依賴，隨時懷抱希望 2與外表不相稱的冷血和冷靜(我喜歡雙重性格 
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有
13: 有沒有角? 
沒有˙ ˙
14: 特技? 
1撲倒我˙///˙ 2暗殺和偷竊
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
哥哥~^///^ 
16: 癖好? 
睡覺!!(午睡萌阿
17: 三圍跟體型? 
我對三圍沒研究＝ ＝" 體形同8
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸~~~~
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
會魔法>"< (屬性影子
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## omega

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的。

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼耳朵。

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
狼尾巴。

4: 體毛的分布? 
越毛越好。

5: 手的形狀? 
人類的五指。

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人。

7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有。

8: 體型身高多少? 
都可以，可是身材要好。

9: 日常著裝? 
只穿短褲。

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
都可以。

11: 性格類型? 
開朗。

12: 說話的拖尾? 
的阿。

13: 有沒有角? 
沒有。

14: 特技? 
跳舞。

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
不知道。

16: 癖好?
打手槍。

17: 三圍跟體型? 
身材好就可以。

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然要獸的。

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
身體很敏感。

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
三角形
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
非常強壯，但是毛不會太長
4: 體毛的分布? 
全部鐵灰色，能服貼並蓋住身體，在關節處會岔起毛髮叢
5: 手的形狀? 
厚掌，粗指
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
能隨心所欲不限時間變成人類的獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
不需要，我沒那種嗜好
8: 體型身高多少? 
180~210cm，BMI值20~25，體脂肪率個位數，健康的身體與理想的肌肉
9: 日常著裝? 
在家裡只穿三角游泳褲，出外穿我設計的服裝
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
銀髮，瞳孔是海藍、火紅、金黃其中一種
11: 性格類型? 
冷靜，體貼，需要的時候能夠很邪惡、熱情而性感
12: 說話的拖尾? 
無
13: 有沒有角? 
沒有
14: 特技? 
武術、寫AI程式、熱舞、烹飪、管家、秘書、醫療、助教、實驗助手、神父、手工藝、演奏、鐵匠、性服務(炸)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
父親大人、老公
16: 癖好? 
性虐待(M)、會反光的薄背心、白濁液(炸)
17: 三圍跟體型? 
45,30,33，人體雕像般的身材
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸(狼)，眼睛與牙齒排列的方式像人
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
喜歡不穿衣服，附咒印的鋼戒指，左眼有刀疤，環狀小銀耳環
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
冰-Blood

----------


## 白袍狐仙

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
三角形
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
稍長。
4: 體毛的分布? 
請看本篇文章左方。
5: 手的形狀? 
人。
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平時就是獸人。
7: 有沒有項圈? 
項圈的話是狗吧...
8: 體型身高多少? 
140。
9: 日常著裝? 
道袍。
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
棕髮，黑
11: 性格類型? 
開朗。有點吵那種。
12: 說話的拖尾? 
的啦。(原住民?)
13: 有沒有角? 
沒啦。
14: 特技? 
基本道術。
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
師傅、老大(炸
16: 癖好? 
夏日午後在塌塌米上睡午覺
17: 三圍跟體型? 
沒研究。
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸(狐)
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
這根本就是跟班嘛!!(炸
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
想不出來。

----------


## 犬野

"已刪除內容"

----------


## 芬狼

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的(因為我喜歡壯壯的XD抱起來才有感覺嗎
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
恩~~圓形 三角形的 只要是獸耳都不錯,不過狼耳大好
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
毛的!!像狼XD 
4: 體毛的分布? 
當然全身都是毛囉 
5: 手的形狀? 
類似人可以抱我阿XD
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
當然都獸阿!!
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有,可是我想戴XD 
8: 體型身高多少? 
恩~~比我高 比我壯XD,不過小點也沒差 當正太也不錯..就是沒特定XD
9: 日常著裝? 
平常的穿著就好,沒啥想要設定的
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
都可
11: 性格類型? 
恩..開朗也不錯,成默但是有安全感的也不錯,佔有慾強的也好,總之沒特定耶XD我是雙子座和誰都好XD
12: 說話的拖尾? 
不要
13: 有沒有角? 
又不是龍 幹麻有角
14: 特技? 
能抱我不會累,不會膩也不會熱XD
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
本名吧~~或是可愛的稱呼XD,不過還是本名好
16: 癖好? 
別太不好都可
17: 三圍跟體型? 
ㄟ都~~別太胖太瘦
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然像獸拉，不然當獸人幹麻? 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
恩~~能佔有我><阿~~好害羞
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
這個嗎~~~好吧,瘋虎~~交給你摟XD

----------


## AkiEaglrs

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
三角形
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
可以當毛毯用XD(死
4: 體毛的分布? 
全身
5: 手的形狀? 
就是手啦~ 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
可以通過意念改變形態 
7: 有沒有項圈? 
這個沒有也無傷大雅
8: 體型身高多少? 
比我高就好XD 
9: 日常著裝? 
穿單色的衣服^^ 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
白色頭髮藍眼 
11: 性格類型? 
勇敢,堅定,慈愛兼並. 有著值得依靠的懷抱，是愛情最後的歸宿。
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有 
13: 有沒有角? 
沒有
14: 特技? 
偷抱XD
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
啊奇 
16: 癖好? 
遊泳(我喜歡被水泡濕的感覺 、研究製作新的生物與研究生命學、喜歡挑戰不可能的事情
17: 三圍跟體型? 
三圍?我不懂三圍啦、體形？要強壯XD 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
咒術師、戰士、漁夫或者生物學的博士^^
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
我想我回了XD
下面的接著努力^^

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
雄性。
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
毛尖耳大好~
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
狼尾
4: 體毛的分布?
全身
5: 手的形狀?
一般就好
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
後者
7: 有沒有項圈?
沒
8: 體型身高多少?
180，體格稍微健壯
9: 日常著裝?
裸上身，穿長褲
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
黑髮，琥珀眼
11: 性格類型?
冷酷型
12: 說話的拖尾?
無
13: 有沒有角?
沒有
14: 特技?
全能
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
master
16: 癖好?
無
17: 三圍跟體型?
健壯
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
隨傳隨到
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
交給下面~

----------


## 銀月貓

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
女

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
圓耳尖耳都可...有絨毛

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
粗而長的尾巴 有密而長的毛覆蓋\r

4: 體毛的分布?
全身 最好是豹紋或虎紋的

5: 手的形狀?
類似獸掌 但是靈巧

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是 或是可以隨意變換

7: 有沒有項圈? 
喔有喔 最好繩子的另一端在我手上

8: 體型身高多少? 
180~220吧 高高的

9: 日常著裝? 
恩~...就正常女生會穿的那樣阿(是怎樣?

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮最好身體毛一樣分布...最好是長髮然後還有虎紋或豹紋漸層
眼睛雙色朣 清澈明亮的顏色就好了˙3˙

11: 性格類型? 
豪爽大方 直率

12: 說話的拖尾? 
恩~

13: 有沒有角? 
沒有˙3˙

14: 特技? 
超強力格鬥技

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
我的小貓咪~(羞(拖爆

16: 癖好? 
恩...那方面的需求吧...
呃還有就是...(消音

17: 三圍跟體型? 
腰很細!!胸部大屁股翹˙A˙!!
高瘦的身材但是有經常運動保持的肌肉流線線條

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
半人半獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
恩-A-...只忠於我這樣
還有-A-....恩....改天在問好不好(啥

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
恩喔腦婆吧˙A˙a?(被拉走

----------


## 妤

唔歐被點名了Orz....

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
女或男 

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
豎耳絨毛

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
蓬鬆長尾 

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身並可夏冬替換

5: 手的形狀? 
介於人與獸之間

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
都可[但是要小心別讓外人發現ˊˊ

7: 有沒有項圈? 
無

8: 體型身高多少? 
男的要比我高175以上就可
女的要比我矮170以下ˊ3ˊ
9: 日常著裝? 
一般著裝 

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
紅髮或咖啡毛色等
眼睛是碧綠或寶藍
11: 性格類型? 
溫和體貼

12: 說話的拖尾? 
毆毆~

13: 有沒有角? 
沒 

14: 特技? 
和我一樣有默契 

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
妤姐~˙3˙阿好 

16: 癖好? 
用爪子在任何地方留下作品[啥阿? 

17: 三圍跟體型? 
男生:高大魁梧[不要太胖或太多肌肉就好了ˊˊ
女生:嬌小玲瓏[胸部大一點[喂
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
半人半獸且要有獸鼻吻部 

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
冬天可以讓我撲著睡覺 
可以吃人類的食物
希望可以吃我煮的飯

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
下面一位ˊ3ˊ~

----------


## zoe123

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
女的!一定是女的!  
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
貓耳或狐狸
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
貓或狐狸
4: 體毛的分布? 
除胸到腹部无毛头发要长!...(全身薄毛也好= =)
5: 手的形狀? 
5指
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
視情況而定...
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有
8: 體型身高多少? 
1.75米~1.8米
9: 日常著裝? 
隨意....其實我喜歡比基尼....(真心的呢? .......= v=)
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
黑色 或藍色
11: 性格類型? 
活潑 懂事 
12: 說話的拖尾?
無 
13: 有沒有角? 
無
14: 特技?
作飯... 
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
親愛的
16: 癖好? 
無
17: 三圍跟體型? 
苗條...但胸要大....=v=
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
一半一半 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
 ..........真的要說麽....
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
.....我是新來的....隨便誰啦

----------


## mars

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
m:公母通吃
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
m:貓耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
m:狼尾巴
4: 體毛的分布? 
m:全身都是毛
5: 手的形狀? 
m:跟人類一樣
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
m:平常就是獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
m:沒有
8: 體型身高多少? 
m:跟正太羅莉一樣高
9: 日常著裝? 
m:一般著裝
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
m:金髮藍眼
11: 性格類型? 
m:溫和
12: 說話的拖尾? 
m:沒有
13: 有沒有角? 
m:沒有
14: 特技? 
m:控制時間
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
m:mars
16: 癖好? 
m:遊戲.睡覺
17: 三圍跟體型? 
m:體型中等
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
m:半人半獸 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
m:陰陽師
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
kubi(笑)

----------


## 朔玥冷情

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 公
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 貓、狼耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 細細長長的貓尾、毛茸茸的狼尾
4: 體毛的分布? 全身毛茸茸ＸＤ
5: 手的形狀? 人掌、肉球都可
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 平常
7: 有沒有項圈? 裝飾用
8: 體型身高多少? 正太（一定要
9: 日常著裝? 怎麼穿都可愛
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?銀髮紅金陰陽眼 
11: 性格類型? 單蠢誘惑受
12: 說話的拖尾? 沒（這啥啊？
13: 有沒有角?沒 ＝　＝誰問的？
14: 特技? 撒嬌
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?影、玥 
16: 癖好? 玩、吃、睡
17: 三圍跟體型? 正太體型
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 可互換
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 喜歡做Ｘ、沒有彼此活不下去
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
不明　剛到這邊來不久～就．．．．夜月吧（亂數

----------


## asrt940112

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 

男 

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 

因種族而看

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 

有毛的 

4: 體毛的分布? 

好看就好.. 

5: 手的形狀? 

手毛茸茸 

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 

平常就是獸人 

7: 有沒有項圈? 

給他帶項鍊 算嗎?

8: 體型身高多少? 

壯壯低 高高低 >\\\<

9: 日常著裝? 

能穿就好-  -" 

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 

跟獸一樣就好

11: 性格類型? 

有趣.不愛生氣. >ˇ< 容易相處

12: 說話的拖尾? 

有 

13: 有沒有角? 

沒有 

14: 特技? 

- -" 能學就學

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 

)_)+       ..... 奇克.小奇.饒

16: 癖好? 

把我抱起不放 

17: 三圍跟體型? 

壯壯低 

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 

獸 

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 

當我= =pk的 對手

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## Michile

能萌的理想獸人問答: 

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
皆可。

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
雄性只要平時不下垂即可，我喜健康有朝氣的。
雌性不拘。

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
依種類定，不拘，但要靈活。

4: 體毛的分布? 
均等分佈，要有良好觸感又能兼顧身體曲線。

5: 手的形狀? 
好握的就是好手！

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
自由變換。

7: 有沒有項圈? 
不喜歡，除非自願。

8: 體型身高多少? 
雄性不限，雌性宜１８５以下。

9: 日常著裝? 
輕便休閒、能襯托出該人物特性者佳。

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
不限。

11: 性格類型? 
雄性（１６５以下）：可愛、懂事、會撒嬌！
雄性（１６５以上）：活力、朝氣、好運動！
雄性（１８５以上）：成熟、溫和、真男人！（偶而帶點傻氣更佳！）（被毆）
雌性（１５５以下）：活潑、甜美、個性強！
雌性（１７０以下）：文靜、溫柔、很堅強！（好女性？！）
雌性（１７０以上）：精明、溫柔、又豪邁！（好大姊？！）

12: 說話的拖尾?
不限，能襯托出個性即可。

13: 有沒有角? 
除混種，或龍、羊、牛等原本就有角的，其他不要有角。

14: 特技? 
愛家！（被踹）
默契良好！溝通良好！也能不以言語互相了解對方！（超重要，可以只有這項要素。）

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
親匿的稱呼。
ｅｘ：親愛的爸爸、親愛的老公…等……（被拖走）

16: 癖好? 
喜歡擁抱的感覺（？）
懂得防身，但會有讓人想保護他的衝動！（被踹）

17: 三圍跟體型? 
少年不要過胖，健康第一！其他沒什麼好說。
成熟男子以強壯魁悟為主，尤其身長高過１８５。
可接受身長１８５以下修長美型雄獸。（被踩）
少女以纖細身材為主，有胸部但忌過大以破壞美感。
身長高過１７０以上可身材火辣。（被毆）

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
不破壞和諧感即可。

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
有正義感！Ｌｏｖｅ＆Ｐｅａｃｅ！（被打飛！）
會不小心放射超大閃光彈！（二度打飛！）
可愛型的愛黏人，陽光型的喜歡拉著人到處跑，成熟型的愛照顧人。

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
（拍桌！）下一位！

----------


## POP

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
A:公(對母的沒興趣)
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
A:正常的狼耳(要毛茸茸的可聽很遠的,角度能轉得很大的)
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
A:正常的狼尾(要毛茸茸的常向上舉的,心情不好就垂下來)
4: 體毛的分布? 
A:外天藍,內白灰
5: 手的形狀? 
A:正常的狼手(要毛茸茸的指甲要很利,但拿東西時要方便)
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
A:平常就是!(希望這世界只有獸人)
7: 有沒有項圈? 
A:不要項圈,給項鍊!要有"POP"的標制^^
8: 體型身高多少? 
A:200cm以上.100kg以下
9: 日常著裝? 
A:POP牌T血,POP牌嘻哈寬褲(也可不穿衣,可隨意更換衣物)
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
A:前髮青綠,後髮酒紅           瞳孔深紅,眼框淡紅
11: 性格類型? 
A:跟我本人一樣(偏好處的)
12: 說話的拖尾? 
A:沒(打字會= =)
13: 有沒有角? 
A:沒(但想跟龍混種,但不喜歡有角,怪怪= =)
14: 特技? 
A:繪畫樣樣行(學徒一個= =)會舞空術(跟龍混種後,不要翅膀,這樣比教方便@@)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
A:POP(我不想活在現實,所以討厭叫我本人名子,我恨現在的我!) 
16: 癖好?
A:有(但要往好處的才可以) 
17: 三圍跟體型?
A:只要是標準的壯獸就好(要有胸肌.腹肌6塊.其它肌肉條件~但不要"爆肌") 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
A:獸(身體是獸臉是人還得了...我就不想當人類咩= =)
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
A:當獸人!!!!!!(狼龍人)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
A:只要是獸人的同類都可以傳答^^

----------


## 連

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
 公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
毛毛的犬科耳朵
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
 毛茸茸的狼尾
4: 體毛的分布?
 全身都有
5: 手的形狀?
 5指，有肉球
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平時就是獸人
7: 有沒有項圈?
 沒有
8: 體型身高多少?
 170以上
9: 日常著裝? 
休閑裝吧，最好是不穿（被踢飛
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
不限 
11: 性格類型?
成熟，溫柔，但有時會少根筋似的 
12: 說話的拖尾? 
這個不限
13: 有沒有角?
絕對沒有 
14: 特技?
料理 和格鬥技
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
主人（被打飛
16: 癖好? 
被撲倒
17: 三圍跟體型? 
健壯型最好
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
用溫柔的笑容來叫我推倒他
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 囧小狐

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄偏中性=w=
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
銀色的狐狸
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
同上
4: 體毛的分布? 
全身
5: 手的形狀? 
有爪就好
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是
7: 有沒有項圈? 
無
8: 體型身高多少? 
大約185
9: 日常著裝? 
短T+背心AND長褲
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮:黑 眼睛:琥珀
11: 性格類型? 
溫柔婉約(?)
12: 說話的拖尾? 
無
13: 有沒有角? 
無
14: 特技? 
用鋼絲玩S開頭M結尾的遊戲(?)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
 狐狐(爆
16: 癖好? 
看書 當SM的S(?)
17: 三圍跟體型? 
正常一點就好
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
希望一切都是真的阿囧
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## Shlufielya

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
    當然是雄性的啦!!

 2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
    三角形的是最可愛的~~~

 3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
    要狼尾的!!  

 4: 體毛的分布? 
    全身  毛茸茸的好可啊~~~>w<!!

 5: 手的形狀?
    似人的,我不喜歡有肉球喔!

 6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
     還是平常就是獸人的較好

  7: 有沒有項圈?
      沒有

  8: 體型身高多少?
    最少要比我高大的

  9: 日常著裝?
    要自然的或豪放,一個字  「酷」

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
      頭髮是啡色的,眼睛紅色

11: 性格類型?
      可愛的,有幽默感,最重要是温和體貼(如果不温和的怎樣相處啊!

12: 說話的拖尾?
     啥是...說話的拖尾...啊~~?

13: 有沒有角?
      沒有,狼是不會有角的(而且可能會刺到我啊!

14: 特技? 
      這個.....(亂想中...(爆
        沒甚麼(吐血中

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
      小奈或
        親愛的~(爆

16: 癖好? 
      喜歡突然抱著我~~~>w<

17: 三圍跟體型?
      當然要強壯啦!

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
      似獸的

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
      妄想設定啊~~~
      想不出喔
沒有我生全不到

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
     我一定會的~~!!

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄性。

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
對方是哪種獸人就是哪種耳朵。

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
恩....狼尾OR近似狼尾吧。如果是龍的話自然就是龍尾。(廢話)

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身。

5: 手的形狀? 
人手，但是延續上題，要有體毛分布。

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人最好，能自由變身也不錯。

7: 有沒有項圈? 
看他喜不喜歡囉。個人是絕對不會勉強。

8: 體型身高多少? 
比我高(1米8以上)...當然跟我一樣高也可以。

9: 日常著裝? 
穿著自然即可。其它看情況。(?) 

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
自然色自然色自然色........(碎碎念)[理由同2題]

11: 性格類型? 
溫和又富有正義感，冷靜幽默而且喜歡不時看點書的....
(除了體格，腦袋裡有點知識還是必要的啦)

12: 說話的拖尾? 
拖尾阿....沒必要。

13: 有沒有角? 
動物系獸人的話...(例如狼、犬、獅、豹獸人一類)，不需要。
爬蟲系獸人的話...(例如龍人、蜥蜴人....) ，視種族而定。

14: 特技? 
元素系魔法，或是鍊金術之類的....(被電玩跟動畫感染太深了....)

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
嗨。(見面時)

16: 癖好? 
癖好?是指時間太久會有問題的那種嗎?
那......永遠陪在我身邊。(>///<) 

17: 三圍跟體型? 
強壯型(兄貴獸系大好!)

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸的 

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
妄想....嗎......?
....
........(陷入呆滯狀態)
.....(一邊發呆一邊臉紅傻笑)


[謎之音：不要理他、不要理他....他要好幾天才會從妄想裡脫身....(把觀眾推走)]

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
我會阿，希望大家都喜歡獸人.....(要是能組成獸人世界也不錯...)

----------


## 星空小克

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
男

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
犬耳

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
很萌的雙尾

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身都是毛，但可以隱藏

5: 手的形狀? 
人類的手，狼的爪子

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
可以自由變化，要完全變成狼也可以 :Smile: 

7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有

8: 體型身高多少? 
164cm/瘦瘦的/平滑白皙的皮膚

9: 日常著裝? 
休閒的藍色短襯衫和藍色牛仔褲

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
都是不深不淺的藍色 :Smile:  

11: 性格類型?
善良之中帶一點孤僻，熱情之中帶一點冷漠，不喜歡太熱鬧的地方，喜歡自己一個人 

12: 說話的拖尾?
拖尾是什麼啊...Orz 

13: 有沒有角?
沒有 

14: 特技?
會包含金、木、水、火、土、風、冰、炎、地、魔(魔法)、光、暗、聖、邪等14種屬性的所有魔法。 

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
小克....(後面要不要加哥哥都可以啦)

16: 癖好? 
喜歡黏著我叫我吃他(極大誤)

17: 三圍跟體型? 
這要怎麼答啊...我之知道瘦瘦的...

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
人~但是兩頰有狼族特有的斑紋

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
10~12歲的可愛小正太一個XD

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
Ark~就你啦~XDDDDD

----------


## 路卡利歐

1 理想的獸人的性別是? 
   男生
2 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
  狗耳朵
3 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
  大狼的尾巴
4 體毛的分布? 
  毛毛的全身都是
5 手的形狀? 
  毛毛手 =W=
6 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
  平常就是獸人
7 有沒有項圈? 
  沒有(有了就不好看了)
8 體型身高多少? 
  身高172 體重60~90
9 日常著裝? 
  和服~XD
10 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
   每種都可
11 性格類型? 
  冷酷冷酷的
12 說話的拖尾? 
   沒有
13 有沒有角? 
  又不是怪物~囧
14 特技? 
  趴下~翻滾~裝死~左手右手伸出來~叫路卡主人
15 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
  路卡主人><
16 癖好? 
  喜歡看書
17 三圍跟體型? 
  健身型跟雄壯型和讀書型
18 臉要似人還是似獸? 
  獸
19 還想附加的妄想設定? 
   會咬人吸血
20 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 小劍

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
    男性
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
    狼耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
    毛毛的狼尾 
4: 體毛的分布?
    該有的都要有 
5: 手的形狀? 
    人手(要有毛)
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
    平常都是 
7: 有沒有項圈?
    無 
8: 體型身高多少?
    185以上 
9: 日常著裝? 
     沒特別要求
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
     灰色
11: 性格類型?
     溫柔體貼 
12: 說話的拖尾? 
     無
13: 有沒有角?
     無 
14: 特技? 
     無
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
     看他喜歡
16: 癖好? 
     無
17: 三圍跟體型? 
     強壯型
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
    獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
    無
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## onecrem

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 當然是男
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 沒所謂
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 沒所謂
4: 體毛的分布? 最好到處都是= v =
5: 手的形狀? 沒所謂
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?平常就是.因為這樣可以經常看見牠= v = 
7: 有沒有項圈?沒啦= = 
8: 體型身高多少? 和我差不多就好= v =
9: 日常著裝? 沒差
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?沒差 
11: 性格類型? 外向,人品好,專一.[謎:哇,你都好會做夢~.~]
12: 說話的拖尾? 沒差
13: 有沒有角? 沒差
14: 特技? 沒差
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?只要不要太肉麻,怎叫都ok 
16: 癖好? 沒所謂
17: 三圍跟體型? 最好比我壯一些就ok
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?沒了= v =[謎:你還不夠妄想嗎] 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 有才算= v =

答完,嘿嘿~~
答完這個,發覺自己想力挺高[眾毆]

----------


## 鵺影

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的大好啊~壯獸就更棒了~  :狐狸心跳:  
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
直挺的犬耳都很棒~
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
長且毛絨絨的犬尾~
4: 體毛的分布? 
適度的毛皮即可~太長或太短都不好...
5: 手的形狀? 
結實的犬爪~
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
當然一直都是才是最棒的~  :狐狸爽到:  
7: 有沒有項圈? 
項圈算是配件的一種~要看搭配的衣服來決定咩~
8: 體型身高多少? 
就壯碩型的猛獸咩~身高介於180-2XX都可~太矮沒安全感~太高像靠牆壁~
9: 日常著裝? 
很居家或很休閒的穿著都可~重點是樸素~太花俏不好~
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
毛色如何髮色就如何囉~眼睛的顏色都可~
11: 性格類型? 
傳說中的鄰家大哥哥類型~既成熟又可靠~讓人可以放心~
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有...
13: 有沒有角? 
還是沒有捏...  :狐狸冷汗:  
14: 特技? 
力氣大算不算...  :狐狸疑惑:  
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
他想怎麼叫都行~  :狐狸心跳:  
16: 癖好? 
只要不是什麼變態或不良的癖好都可~就算是...我也會想辦法糾正...  :狐狸超不爽:  
17: 三圍跟體型? 
不是說過了咩~就是壯碩型的猛獸~但是不要變成熊型啊...  :狐狸冷汗:  
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是獸型大好啊~  :狐狸心跳:  
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
攻受皆可...﹝核爆﹞
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
都寫在這了...看到的別懷疑~就是你！

----------


## W.D.silent

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
男性 
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
藍色的狼耳 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
藍色的狼尾 
4: 體毛的分布? 
胸前有白毛   其他都是藍色的毛毛 
5: 手的形狀? 
人手加獸爪 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是~~還能完全變成一頭狼(想騎
7: 有沒有項圈? 
看他的嗜好
8: 體型身高多少? 
兄貴+很高
9: 日常著裝? 
戰鬥服  or  西裝領帶 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
火紅色
11: 性格類型? 
沉默寡言    很有個性 
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒
13: 有沒有角? 
當然沒 
14: 特技? 
會飛+火焰性質法術
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
........
16: 癖好? 
坐在城牆凝視遠方
17: 三圍跟體型? 
強壯型 (兄貴)  (益)
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
每天早上都會來叫我起床   >W<
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
雄的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
很多毛的狼耳 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴？
超多毛 
4: 體毛的分布?
頸毛較多 
5: 手的形狀?
狼爪(要有肉球) 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
隨牠喜歡，喜歡的就變狼、獸人或人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有
8: 體型身高多少?
 最少180
9: 日常著裝?
恤衫 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮黑，有時變金，眼睛藍，有時變紅
11: 性格類型? 
雙重人格
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有
13: 有沒有角? 
沒有
14: 特技? 
操縱火
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
朋友
16: 癖好? 
睡覺
17: 三圍跟體型? 
不清楚，不過是最好的
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
獸 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
希望那是我自已，希望這是真實的
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄。
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
毛茸茸的三角形狐耳。 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
蓬鬆柔軟、可當抱枕。
4: 體毛的分布?
全身，長度適中、腹部米色，其餘青色。
5: 手的形狀?
三指，帶肉球，無爪。
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
後者。
7: 有沒有項圈? 
無。
8: 體型身高多少?
身高約170~190(不喜過高)，體型適中。
9: 日常著裝?
不拘。
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮淺藍，眼睛暗藍。
11: 性格類型? 
親切開朗的鄰家大哥哥。(被毆)
12: 說話的拖尾? 
無。
13: 有沒有角? 
無。
14: 特技?
不拘。
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
別太難聽就好。
16: 癖好?
不要太怪異都OK。
17: 三圍跟體型?
比正常稍微壯碩一點點。
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
獸。
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
攻，其餘不便公開。(被踢飛)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## furiously

1.小男生(大約13-16歲)
2.似貓耳
3.寬鬆而柔軟
4.應該是就完全獸化那樣
5.人的手但是有爪 (比較方便)
6.平常就是 
7.有
8.希望是165上下
9.可以穿的像人 
10.頭髮要配合毛色 眼睛希望是紅
11.溫順但強悍 
12.希望不要有托尾
13.無
14.會用用自然的''氣"
15.我就是他他就是我 所以叫自己吧
16.喜歡男男吧
17.就正常男孩來說那樣 
18.似人但有獸的花紋(像虎源太那樣) 
19.要
20.沒問題一定轉交

----------


## Owla

能萌的理想獸人問答: 

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
　 答：因為我是公的...所以...當然選母的啦~XD(來鬧的)
 　其實也會選公的...
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
　 答：毛茸茸的三角耳=ˇ=b
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
　 答：毛茸茸的狼尾巴^ ^
4: 體毛的分布? 
　 答：毛茸茸的全身都是毛~(......全部都是以毛茸茸開頭)
5: 手的形狀? 
　 答：形狀是人型的但是指甲很尖銳　當然要粗壯一點...
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
　 答：嗚...好難選喔...怎麼沒有可以自由變換的選項呢?(被巴)
 　那麼就選平常就是獸人吧...
7: 有沒有項圈? 
　 答：NO~堅持反對項圈!!!
 　不自由　吾寧死！＞"＜
8: 體型身高多少? 
　 答：190cm(我每天的幻想...)
9: 日常著裝? 
　 答：上裸(大好)沒啦...其實比較想要全身嘻哈裝XD
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
　 答：頭髮喔....白的!!!眼睛...鮮紅=ˇ=
11: 性格類型? 
　 答：沉靜.冷酷
12: 說話的拖尾? 
　 答：拖尾?什麼是拖尾?能吃嗎?應該沒有吧...
13: 有沒有角? 
　 答：這個絕對沒有
14: 特技? 
　 答：......耍孤獨算嗎@@?(被揍飛)
 　能召喚風的力量
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
　 答：風(這個我以前也有想過)
16: 癖好? 
　 答：沒什麼特別的癖好
17: 三圍跟體型? 
　 答：這個考倒我了......= ="
 　反正...有強壯就好了......
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
　 答：當然是獸啦!!!
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
　 答：希望他能一直陪在我身邊...
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
　 答：沒問題=ˇ=b

----------


## 小V狼

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
*A:雄* 
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
*A:不短不長的尖耳*
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
*A:有點長尾,柔順、觸感佳*
4: 體毛的分布?
*A:全身呀,不過胸毛要特多~*
5: 手的形狀? 
*A:有爪、肉球、毛感粗糙*
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
*A:平常就是獸人*
7: 有沒有項圈?
*A:有*
8: 體型身高多少?
*A:約190~200 cm; 體型壯碩、肌肉不會太多*
9: 日常著裝? 
*A:牛仔褲...有時候也只穿三角褲~*
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
*A:紅色頭髮和藍色眼球*
11: 性格類型?
*A:樂觀、豪爽!!*
12: 說話的拖尾?
*A拖尾是什麼?!)...無*
13: 有沒有角? 
*A:無*
14: 特技?
*A:華麗的冰系魔法+武術*
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
*A:秘密呀(羞)*
16: 癖好?
*A:打架、喝酒、把妹,但不抽菸!!*
17: 三圍跟體型? 
*A:壯碩型*
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
*A:獸*
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
*A:他是小v狼的了, 嗷嗷嗷嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚~~~~~ 
        還有(秘密呀,再羞~)......*
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
越想越興奮啦!!~
好想抱他呀...
(謎之音:小v狼陷入無可自拔的心情...)

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄性

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
直直尖尖三角狗耳 哈士奇那種 

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
蓬鬆毛毛尾 

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身

5: 手的形狀? 
人手狀 不過要有可伸縮的尖指甲

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人~不過可全獸型化也不錯~

7: 有沒有項圈? 
有m@(O皿o)!!

8: 體型身高多少? 
180~200要比我高,體型適中,有肌肉更好

9: 日常著裝? 
裸
隨便不要女性化的就好

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
毛色:綠色+白色
眼睛:藍色

11: 性格類型? 
狀態一:悶騷的0系個性
狀態二:獸性

12: 說話的拖尾?
沒有

13: 有沒有角? 
沒有

14: 特技? 
操控風
狀態一:悶騷的0系表情
狀態二:腹黑的1號口吻

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
主人
我的名子

16: 癖好? 
幼化之後趴在我頭上
獸化之後躺在我床上

17: 三圍跟體型? 
適中,有肌肉更好一w一

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是似獸!!

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? [謎:你妄想很深重一▲一]
好像表達的很清楚了?
有條件的轉換狀態一&狀態二
特定時間幼化
一起睡

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 鴻虎

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 當然是男的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 虎耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 虎尾
4: 體毛的分布? 沒抱過獸人  不清楚
5: 手的形狀? 自然就好(這啥爛回答阿)
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 平常就是獸人的
7: 有沒有項圈? 看他
8: 體型身高多少? 比我高一個頭
9: 日常著裝? 看他
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 頭髮黃色  眼睛深棕色吧
11: 性格類型? 溫和型的吧  不過該兇的時候還是會兇
12: 說話的拖尾? 沒限定
13: 有沒有角? 沒
14: 特技? 無時無刻在我身邊而且不被別人發現(臉紅)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 看他怎麼叫
16: 癖好? 我....不知道
17: 三圍跟體型? 當然是強壯型
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 希望他能照顧我一輩子.....順便把我變成獸人(被埋)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 


這問題好難回答   有些不好意思講    (光速逃)

----------


## 光狼

能萌的理想獸人問答:
1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
當然是雄
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
也可以算是短耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
長毛尾
4: 體毛的分布?
全身短毛,某些部位會偏長
5: 手的形狀?
五指獸人手,指甲尖而不長
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
平常是獸人,可變人形
7: 有沒有項圈?
沒有
8: 體型身高多少?
178CM(不算高)
9: 日常著裝?
街頭便服.(依場合不同]
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
以毛代髮,烈紅眼
11: 性格類型?
依關係不同而變,主為友善
12: 說話的拖尾?
沒吧...倒是會有其他方言口音
13: 有沒有角?
沒有
14: 特技?
精通法律
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
哥哥~~~~~(對我來說太好了)
16: 癖好?
打架.....(要教我打)
17: 三圍跟體型?
突出小量肌肉,偏廋
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
這不是設定,這是真實的!!!
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
都未交,就先被看了啦!!!!

----------


## geotso

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
熊耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
圓圓一撮XD
4: 體毛的分布? 
全身不過要看的出胸毛~
5: 手的形狀? 
五指，手掌有短毛，短短的獸爪
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
一直是獸人(隨時給我抱
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有...
8: 體型身高多少? 
182~196之間，肉肉壯壯的(洪七公體型......)
9: 日常著裝? 
六尺褌
和服吧(很好脫
其實都可以啦...
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
黑髮褐眼...沒頭髮也可以
11: 性格類型? 
成熟穩重，容易害羞
12: 說話的拖尾? 
NO~
13: 有沒有角? 
NONO~
14: 特技? 
鍛造...
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
有點親暱的綽號^0^
16: 癖好? 
喜歡喝酒
喜歡趴在人身上(但是只可以趴我XD)
好像跟個性有點衝到......
17: 三圍跟體型? 
壯壯的但是有點肚子沒有到肥，肉肉的這樣XD
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
既然是獸人就是在兩者之間阿=3=
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
你是我的東西了，嘿嘿
其他的(臉紅)........
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
接力~

----------


## 好喝的茶

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
通殺。不過雄性大好(笑)。

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
獸耳就好。

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
獸尾就好。

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身，毛茸茸的。

5: 手的形狀? 
有肉球那種(大心)。

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是(笑)。

7: 有沒有項圈?
我是都好。

8: 體型身高多少?
標準偏壯那款就行，小茶要求不高(笑)。

9: 日常著裝? 
越少越好(謎？)。
重點是方便脫掉(炸)。

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
黑色、亮色系以外皆可。

11: 性格類型? 
服從小茶(燦笑)。

12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒關係。
可以慢慢教(？)。

13: 有沒有角? 
沒有。

14: 特技?
就瞬間轉移到自己身邊……

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
茶。

16: 癖好? 
跟我一樣喜歡偷懶(炸)。

17: 三圍跟體型? 
中間偏壯那款就好啦——

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸。

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
可以一直保持著年輕的身體(笑)。

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
咦？

----------


## 狼狗傑

還有這種東西呀？(感覺好像CG......)



1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 

母的  :Embarassed:  (炸)


2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?

哈士奇的尖耳朵 


3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?

哈士奇的大尾巴
反正就是哈士奇獸人一枚啦！ 


4: 體毛的分布? 

全身
尤其是胸部的，毛要很多......(謎之音：喔......悶騷！)
......毛要很多很蓬鬆──臉埋進去一定很舒服.......(核爆)


5: 手的形狀?

既然是手，就是手啊！(人是有手的動物──亞里士多德如是說)
不過，獸人的手啊......  :Rolling Eyes:  當然不太一樣啦！
首先，不要有指甲，要有爪子。爪子是最重要的，可以用來抓人
還有，最重要的：掌心有肉球！肉球肉球！肉球！  :狐狸爽到:  (失控)


6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 

有時間限制......
其餘時間獸型......
絕對不要人型......(被全世界女性同胞打成豬頭)


7: 有沒有項圈? 

有
(一片嘩然)
別誤會啊，是因為怕她走丟
(又是一片嘩然)(越描越黑)


8: 體型身高多少? 

體型中等
身高172以上(要比我高)(啥?)


9: 日常著裝? 

沒這個必要吧！
(再掀起一片嘩然)
沒有啦......全身毛皮覆蓋，應該就不用衣服了吧......
(又是越描越黑)


10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?

頭髮免了......就哈士奇的頭毛
眼睛......當然是藍色嘍！


11: 性格類型?

比〈馴悍婦〉女主角更強悍
(但小弟絕不是那個變態沙文主義男主角)


12: 說話的拖尾?

還拖尾咧！這是宇宙小毛球還是KERORO？  :Mad:  沒有！


13: 有沒有角? 

沒有


14: 特技? 

日行千里
(雪橇犬嘛！)


15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?

小傑~~
噁~~
還是叫本名好了......


16: 癖好?

睡覺、散步、用肉掌打我
(我有被虐傾向) 


17: 三圍跟體型? 

三......三圍？
這......這......
x,y,z
y<z<x(胸圍大於臀圍大於腰圍)
(我這傢伙真是沙文主義豬......)


18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 

就是哈士奇的臉嘛！


19: 還想附加的妄想設定?

呃......乳房跟普通哈士奇一樣長在腹部......(哇哩咧！)(難怪會有人說我有人獸X傾向) 


20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

總有獸迷會看到的......(被毆飛)

----------


## Red.K熾仔

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
男女皆可
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
尖耳ˋ折耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
除了無毛外皆可
4: 體毛的分布? 
分布在表面上的輪廓，不需太濃
5: 手的形狀? 
只有這點我要求跟人類一樣，不喜歡尖指甲
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
平常就是獸人吧
 7: 有沒有項圈? 
項...項圈?!真的可以要求這個嗎?
不太好吧...0///0
8: 體型身高多少?
不要比我矮就好  :Laughing:  
9: 日常著裝? 
隨性隨和，別太頹就好！
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
前者褐色，後者紅色
11: 性格類型? 
自然豪放不做作，朋友為重
12: 說話的拖尾? 
"就醬"
13: 有沒有角?
不要比較好...
14: 特技? 
會跳Hip Hop 唱 跟大眾娛樂
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
想怎麼叫就怎麼叫吧  :Embarassed: 不要太反感就好
16: 癖好? 
不要求 我很尊重對方的私人癖好
17: 三圍跟體型? 
 .......壯碩 萌~!  :Embarassed:  
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似人似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
無

----------


## BEN藍狼

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?兩耳的尖一段是白的 左:尖耳右:折耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 最後尾巴一小段是白色的
4: 體毛的分布? 全部是藍色
5: 手的形狀? 狼爪
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 神間 因:可將裝成我的表哥(呵呵)
7: 有沒有項圈? 沒有
8: 體型身高多少? 180
9: 日常著裝?帥帥的衣服就好了 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?髮色:白 眼:水藍 
11: 性格類型? 開朗個性,重義氣
12: 說話的拖尾? 沒有
13: 有沒有角? 沒有= =
14: 特技? 會逗人開心
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 都可以
16: 癖好? 跟我一樣
17: 三圍跟體型? 壯碩!!
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?獸 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?保持年輕的樣子 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 翔2596

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
男
2: 什麼樣的耳朵?
虎耳吧~~
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
最好是掛個鈴鐺~~虎的尾巴。
4: 體毛的分布?
不太會形容耶= =""
5: 手的形狀?
像人類一樣的手掌
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
平常就是獸人。
7: 有沒有項圈?
沒有
8: 體型身高多少?
比我稍矮~~160左右吧！
9: 日常著裝?
最好走可愛風~~
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
褐色~~藍色~~
11: 性格類型?
可愛~~有時會鬧彆扭~~逞強~~
12: 說話的拖尾?
沒有
13: 有沒有角?
沒有
14: 特技?
裝出一副可愛的樣子。
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
正常就好~~要是太嗲裡嗲氣我會忍不住把他撲倒。
16: 癖好?
玩自己的尾巴。
17: 三圍跟體型?
萌+可愛+讓人想要保護他的感覺。
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
似獸。
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
最好每天能夠讓我無限制的抱阿~~~~~能夠撲倒他當然是最好嚕~~~
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## LongTzai

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
母的~(公的閃一邊去做家事!= =)
噗哈哈~公的也很帥呀...公母都好－ˇ－
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
尖的，例如狼耳、蝙蝠耳、海洋生物耳。
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
爬蟲類的、狐狸或狼的～
4: 體毛的分布? 
頭毛一定要…(認真= =)
，其他部位有沒有毛都沒關係(當然如果有狼尾巴就一定要有毛啦...)
5: 手的形狀? 
跟人類一樣，有指爪更好＝ˇ＝
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
前者感覺很麻煩，不過好像蠻有趣的就是了0D0 
7: 有沒有項圈? 
都可~
8: 體型身高多少? 
結實、有漂亮肌肉曲線，身材消瘦剛剛好！
喜歡大隻一點的、小隻的也很可愛～XD
以上不分公母～（不過看到母的有肌肉真的會令小采噴鼻血＝//口//＝）
9: 日常著裝? 
戶外：中性點的、有設計感、特別點的衣服，要貼身、看出身材曲線的！
家中：奇裝異服，絲襪、褲襪必備…(邪笑)，公的要穿迷你裙、任何女性裝扮(爆)、或中世紀、原始人裝扮，……反正越誇張越好＝//D//＝
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
頭髮要又長又鮮豔、很有野性感＝　＝+
眼睛顏色都可以～　不要求！
11: 性格類型? 
文靜、卻帶著強烈的悶搔！！－Ｄ－
看起來很呆、其實富有很多智慧可以為人解除疑惑0.=.0
表面上很冷靜，其實很熱情、很懂得關心他人、非常溫柔(炸)
12: 說話的拖尾? 
除了「恩」，其他都好…
13: 有沒有角? 
如果有角、比較喜歡直角、羊角、惡魔角，沒角也沒關係！
14: 特技? 
讓憂鬱、憤怒、與任何不愉快立刻消失的絕技(心)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
看她(他)囉…^.=.^
16: 癖好? 
潔癖…(因為小采自己也有||||)
跟我一樣喜歡奇裝異服(參照第9題XD)
一天沒見到(或碰到)對方就快要死掉的癖好(邪笑)
17: 三圍跟體型? 
(參照第8題)
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸、要似人也可以，但重點要長得好看嘎＞.=.＜
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
性別可以更換的魔法…(滅)
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
狼王陛下！！……您也該下海啦^D^"（被全體狼族脫去處斬|||））
誰都可以… ＝　＝

----------


## 雪之龍

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
精靈的耳朵 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
龍的尾巴 
4: 體毛的分布?
鱗片 
5: 手的形狀?
跟人類一樣，有指爪比較好
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
喜歡有時間限制成為獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有
8: 體型身高多少? 
250CM以上
9: 日常著裝? 
無
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
隨便...只要搭的來就好了 (眼睛一定要藍色)
11: 性格類型? 
溫馴.誠實.負責
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有
13: 有沒有角? 
有 (最好是惡魔的角)
14: 特技? 
不拘(都可以)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
隨便都可以
16: 癖好? 
飛翔
17: 三圍跟體型? 
結實,有漂亮肌肉曲線，身材消瘦剛剛好...
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
沒有耶...
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 班

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
O/M
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
這不重要 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
抱時不要傷到彼此就好 
4: 體毛的分布?
看整體是否不入目  
5: 手的形狀?
不拘 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
不是就獸人了嗎~怎還會有時限?
7: 有沒有項圈?
我不需要~看他~ 
8: 體型身高多少? 
比我大隻就好
9: 日常著裝?
有露佳 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
無所謂  
11: 性格類型?
挺伴侶到底 
12: 說話的拖尾?
視情況予以限定修正 
13: 有沒有角?
都可 
14: 特技?
愛為基礎的一切奇蹟或努力~ 
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
看他(羞 
16: 癖好?
自殘敗家人妖外不介意~  愛抱或揹或吻跟一些私人的......都很不錯
17: 三圍跟體型?
不強求（對那也沒研究）當然有肌好 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
獸 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
愛情烈士+阿信+隨身親衛隊長+打不死的蟑螂....... 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
不會讀心~

----------


## tsuki.白

能萌的理想獸人問答:
1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
公
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
竪起的狼耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
毛茸茸的~~稍微長一點
4: 體毛的分布?
全身都有一些
5: 手的形狀?
接近人手 但有尖銳指甲
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
一直都維持獸人型的
7: 有沒有項圈?
無所謂...不過有的話比較萌呢
8: 體型身高多少?
跟我差不多就行
9: 日常著裝?
西服
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
頭髮棕色或黑色 眼鏡金色
11: 性格類型?
活潑可愛
12: 說話的拖尾?
無
13: 有沒有角?
沒有
14: 特技?
可以飛(爆
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
直呼白/白白
16: 癖好?
裝清純(?
17: 三圍跟體型?
我不要肌肉型||||
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
$%^*※@!(自動消音
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 阿翔

翔暴走後也算獸人~
所以這是跟據王子來填的^^
==============================================================
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
*公*
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
*同樣是竪起的狼耳~*
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
*又大又長又多毛的尾巴^^*
4: 體毛的分布? 
*短毛，全身也有毛毛*
5: 手的形狀? 
*人類的手，有毛毛*
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
*平常就是獸人*
7: 有沒有項圈? 
*No~*
8: 體型身高多少? 
*較大，180cm*
9: 日常著裝? 
*火紅的T-shirt，淺黑色夾克，藍色長褲，狼頭頸鏈*
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
*無頭髮，只有狼毛，血紅色眼睛*
11: 性格類型? 
*驕傲自滿，愛好殺戮和戰爭，但是很有獸情味*
12: 說話的拖尾? 
*No~*
13: 有沒有角? 
*No~*
14: 特技? 
*多不勝數！*
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
*地獄獸和人：王子殿下（只供地獄獸和人叫），其他人不要叫他><
他叫翔：基本上不會叫，一叫就叫翔最討厭的那個別名「小翔翔」*
16: 癖好? 
*偶然想殺殺人什麼的…*
17: 三圍跟體型? 
*沒有量過！體型高大！*
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
*似獸！當然的了！*
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
*誰也可以！*

----------


## sanyo

呼呼，今天一來這里就看到這個了，貌似很好玩啊，當然也有一些獸的答案會讓撇狼爆的

能萌的理想獸人問答:
1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
雄性吧

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
毛毛～尖尖。。毛毛（比手劃腳形容

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
毛毛～軟軟。。舒服。。（再度比手劃腳

4: 體毛的分布?
毛毛～彭彭。。。軟軟。。。（比。。（眾歐：要形容到幾時。。。。

5: 手的形狀?
獸型+人型，但是可以做拿杯子抱緊的動作

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
如果可以的話還是希望能在平常就是獸人。。。

7: 有沒有項圈?
這種糟糕設定。。。我來戴就可以了啦=//W//=

8: 體型身高多少?
180以上，意思一定要比我高就對了。。

9: 日常著裝?
隨性，陽光XD不要太廢就好

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
最好還是深藍色的，眼睛琥珀色是最好的XDD

11: 性格類型?
*對我好*是基準然后還是希望可以性格溫和些。。。

12: 說話的拖尾?
拖尾？可以吃嗎？能吃嗎？好吃嗎？（巴

13: 有沒有角?
沒有（認真

14: 特技?
我在家里工作到一半從后面抱緊，煮菜XDD，最好還是會一點樂器，然后還有提供性服務

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
哈泥哈泥？親愛的？老公？XDD


16: 癖好?
趴在地上讓我瘙癢，然后還有喜歡把不明的小動物抱來家里

17: 三圍跟體型?
最好是壯。。。。=///=

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
像獸比較好啦！

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
晚上整天抱著我睡（夏天除外，冬天可以做暖爐
然后每天早上叫我起床然后做飯（轟

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
你！就是那位，過來，就是你，別跑

----------


## 洛思緹

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
公獸
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?  
毛茸茸狼耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?  
毛茸茸狼尾
4: 體毛的分布?     
除了腹部、胸部無毛，其他有，抱住的時候才能感受到體溫((羞
5: 手的形狀? 
要有爪、肉球才行呀>/////<((捏
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?   
當然平常就是獸人，回家馬上撲抱((炸
7: 有沒有項圈?   
沒有..戴裝飾品就好
8: 體型身高多少?   
175~185公分  有點壯((胸肌、腹肌要結實XD
9: 日常著裝?       
在外穿短褲、帽子、T恤、涼鞋，在家只穿一條短褲
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色
黑髮、極深紅((鮮紅可怕
11: 性格類型? 
對我則熱情，其他以一般人對待
12: 說話的拖尾?   
沒有
13: 有沒有角?
當然沒有
14: 特技?
撲倒我!(炸
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?  
小洛~ 
16: 癖好?      
趁我不注意抱住我((臉紅
17: 三圍跟體型?    
小壯體型
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸~
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
請他把我也獸化+以上成真+跟他上(你糟糕了XD
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
Q:男性

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
Q:像狼耳一樣

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
Q:跟狼一樣

4: 體毛的分布? 
Q:全身都有

5: 手的形狀? 
Q:4隻手指頭，有大大的爪子

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
Q:平常就是獸人

7: 有沒有項圈? 
Q:不要項圈(每個獸人都不想被束縛)

8: 體型身高多少? 
Q:體型壯碩，身高差不多180上下(根本狼差不多)

9: 日常著裝? 
Q:休閒服(隨意隨意~~)

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
Q:頭髮白色，眼睛水藍色

11: 性格類型? 
Q:大方豪邁，很重義氣

12: 說話的拖尾? 
Q:拖尾??(是啥?)，不知道就是沒有(被毆)

13: 有沒有角? 
Q:沒有

14: 特技? 
Q:流利的劍法(被打)

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
Q:小狼~ (臉紅)

16: 癖好? 
Q:嗯...沒有

17: 三圍跟體型? 
Q:三圍!!沒研究@@，體型壯一點ㄉ好>///<

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
Q:似獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
Q:就是..就是..對我很體貼XD

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

不知道要點誰@@

----------


## Rise

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
公的咯x3
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
看種族決定
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
看種族決定
4: 體毛的分布?
毛毛的類型 x3
5: 手的形狀?
就像人類般的 (不過也是毛毛之類
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
平常就是獸人
7: 有沒有項圈?
最好就沒有
8: 體型身高多少?
 配合我就好
9: 日常著裝?
普通般
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
什麼都行
11: 性格類型?
不要小氣的就最好了 =w=
12: 說話的拖尾?
還可以
13: 有沒有角?
看種族咯
14: 特技?
床上? (拖
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
我的名字~帶點走音
16: 癖好?
抱著我就行了 x3
17: 三圍跟體型?
這個阿....還是看種族
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
當然是獸咯
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
沒這個必要
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
就是他咯....那個阿....那個 !

----------


## 月下白狐

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狐狸耳朵
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
狐狸尾巴
4: 體毛的分布? 
胸膛、下腹
5: 手的形狀?
人類的手掌 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
週日變成獸人
7: 有沒有項圈?
//////如果對方要我戴的話 
8: 體型身高多少? 
壯一點,180公分高
9: 日常著裝? 
背心跟長褲
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
黑色
11: 性格類型? 
受受的
12: 說話的拖尾? 
恩........沒有想過
13: 有沒有角? 
狐狸怎麼會長角啊?
14: 特技? 
= =+晚上發光
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
小白月......
16: 癖好? 
聽話
17: 三圍跟體型? 
外觀不會太胖或太瘦
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是狐狸的尖嘴巴啦
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
胸膛上的印記有某種力量 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
下一位!請~

----------


## 羽翔

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公獸(狼)~

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼耳www

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
毛茸茸的尾巴>//wˋ<

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身上下都有毛!!!!!然後是黑色的毛~!!

5: 手的形狀? 
人的手，不過要有爪子~!

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人了!

7: 有沒有項圈? 
有!賢者之石項鍊((诶

8: 體型身高多少? 
體型、身高不一定~((無實體?

9: 日常著裝? 
短袖上衣加短褲~XD

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
哪種頭髮?
如果是像人類那種的話就沒有~~
如果是跟毛一樣的話就都黑色~~
然後眼睛右眼藍色~左眼血紅色~

11: 性格類型? 
說話開朗中帶有一些狠話(噴)，有時傲慢(?

12: 說話的拖尾? 
拖尾?

13: 有沒有角? 
沒有呢www

14: 特技? 
擁有能看到未來將會發生的事的湛藍之眼!((附加黑影~(诶

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
羽翔~

16: 癖好? 
不明~

17: 三圍跟體型? 
無定數?!

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是獸呀!!!!!!!

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
體內擁有著神((诶(噴

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
嘛~自行拿取~

----------


## 路過的狗

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
    雄性(犬)
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
    是種族而定 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
    是種族而定 
4: 體毛的分布? 
    無限制呢~
5: 手的形狀? 
    人的手,有點獸毛
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
    平常就是獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
    希望是我來戴
8: 體型身高多少? 
    比我還要大隻就好
9: 日常著裝? 
    休閒系列
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
    棕色,黑色
11: 性格類型? 
    主動,但很溫柔////
12: 說話的拖尾? 
    沒有
13: 有沒有角? 
    沒有
14: 特技? 
撫摸////
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
    狗狗,或小狗
16: 癖好? 
    喜愛抱 舔 吻 我////
17: 三圍跟體型? 
    不限,微壯就好
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
    似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
    ////// 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
    看完了嗎^^呵呵~換你啦

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?   男
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?   尖耳(向後翹)
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?   毛不多也不少
4: 體毛的分布?   肚子中間不留毛(胸毛除外)
5: 手的形狀?  比人手大一些
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?   平常就是獸人的
7: 有沒有項圈? 萬萬不可啊
8: 體型身高多少?  比現在高一點就好
9: 日常著裝?  長褲加短袖上衣加領加一件背心
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?  頭髮和毛色一樣  眼睛大都是黃色吧(陰陽眼也不錯)
11: 性格類型?  保守冷酷點 
12: 說話的拖尾?  無
13: 有沒有角?  沒有
14: 特技?   速度快
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?   名字就好
16: 癖好?   當腐男
17: 三圍跟體型?   正常就好
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?  當然是獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?   不用再增加困擾了
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)    不知道 沒經驗

填完了

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?                                                                          
雄性 跟我同族 
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?                                                                                  
當然是我族的狼耳啦 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?                                                                                   
肯定是我族的狼尾 
4: 體毛的分布?                                                                                      
可以自行變換 
5: 手的形狀?                                                                                         
視情況而定(看問題6) 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?                                    
人型 獸人型 獸形 之間轉變 
7: 有沒有項圈?                                                                                      
沒 
8: 體型身高多少?                                                                                   
不比我高 
9: 日常著裝?                                                                                         
黑白休閒衣褲 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?                                                                      
白髮+碧綠 黑雙色眼 
11: 性格類型?                                                                                        
能容忍我個性的類型 
12: 說話的拖尾?                                                                                     
沒 
13: 有沒有角?                                                                                        
有腳... 
14: 特技?                                                                                              
與我互補的能力 
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?                                                                               
荒(或是???)                                                                                           
16: 癖好? 
沒 
17: 三圍跟體型? 
秘密 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?                                                                            
看問題6就知道了 
19: 還想附加的妄想設定?                                                                         
沒 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)                                                
不要

----------


## 狂龍

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
 公的ˇ
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
 狼耳ˇ
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
 狼尾(想到誰?) ..龍尾
4: 體毛的分布?
 胸 肚 下巴ˇ
5: 手的形狀?
 獸大掌!!
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
 時間限制ˇ
7: 有沒有項圈?
 這個我帶就好 (羞扭
8: 體型身高多少? 
 仰頭可以親到的程度 (羞
9: 日常著裝? 
 襯衫!!!!!!!
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
 都好! 都很棒!
11: 性格類型? 
 浪漫時浪漫 幽默時幽默
12: 說話的拖尾? 
 適度就好
13: 有沒有角? 
 都可以
14: 特技? 
 調情(誤)
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
看他個性而定ˇ
16: 癖好? 
 潔癖 (這樣我就不用掃地了阿哈哈  (被打
17: 三圍跟體型? 
 有肚子 壯碩也不錯ˇ 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
 獸ˇ
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
 性需求很大  吧//// 
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
沒強迫也想寫吧..

----------


## 咩

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
公的

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
耳朵0.0?  倒是沒有特別想過

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
毛茸茸的~ˇ~

4: 體毛的分布?
體毛是指什麼毛= =

5: 手的形狀?
跟人差不多的，要有5隻手指頭喔~比較方便XD

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
比較想要自己決定什麼時候是獸人或什麼時候是人

7: 有沒有項圈?
沒有

8: 體型身高多少?
壯一點、高一點

9: 日常著裝?
就平常想穿什麼就穿什麼

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
要看毛是什麼顏色再去搭配

11: 性格類型?
是個大好人

12: 說話的拖尾?
沒有

13: 有沒有角?
沒有角，什麼都有的話也太雜亂的吧0.0

14: 特技?
我很會吃番茄醬喔

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
不要太難聽就好

16: 癖好?
愛窩在電腦前?

17: 三圍跟體型?
三圍都算出來也強了吧....體型上面有提過了

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
似獸比較好

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?
我想附加的可多了....

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------


## 藍焰

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
男，最好是正太
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼耳
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
蓬鬆的尾巴
4: 體毛的分布?
全身都有 
5: 手的形狀? 
獸人的話就很普通然後有爪子的手
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
都可以啦=W=
7: 有沒有項圈? 
都可以啦，我比較偏好有刺的那種
8: 體型身高多少? 
大的小的都可以
9: 日常著裝? 
不穿基本上都可以，我不講究
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
藍色全部都藍色，我喜歡藍色 
11: 性格類型?
不要太暴躁，但也不要太溫柔 
12: 說話的拖尾? 
沒有
13: 有沒有角? 
都可以
14: 特技? 
不知道
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
都可以，不要罵我就好
16: 癖好? 
都可，只要不要太變態
17: 三圍跟體型?
都可 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
不知，想到再說吧
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
樓下的交給你囉(遞=W=
[/s]

----------


## 岡日森格

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公的不過也要看種族
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
看種族 最好是毛毛的
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
澎澎軟軟 很好抱的
4: 體毛的分布? 
都有~
5: 手的形狀? 
適合生活的 肉球(有沒有都很okㄎㄎ)
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是比較好吧  不過有限制好像也不錯///W///
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有
8: 體型身高多少? 
別太小隻就好
9: 日常著裝? 
看得順眼就好
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
 頭髮喔  暗色系的都ok  眼睛棕色就好
11: 性格類型? 
開朗
12: 說話的拖尾?
沒(應該) 
13: 有沒有角?
不要有!! 
14: 特技? 
養家活口XD
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
好聽就好~
16: 癖好? 
沒有
17: 三圍跟體型?
壯一點XD 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸!!!
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
沒有
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
有緣人來寫喔

----------


## 影貓ROKU

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
嗯!公的，

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
 特大貓耳或狼耳

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
蓬鬆鬆狼尾^^

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身都是^^ 

5: 手的形狀? 
人手+毛爪就好 

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平時就是了 

7: 有沒有項圈? 
都可以啊
有的話希望是黑色的

8: 體型身高多少? 
體型普通，比我高就好 

9: 日常著裝? 
休閒裝 

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
眼睛紅、黑皆可，沒有頭髮(就獸的頭就好)

11: 性格類型? 
天然呆可是不討人厭
反而會讓人想保護他^^ 

12: 說話的拖尾? 
這個...可能是「哇~~~~!」吧?
註*他不是正太喔! 

13: 有沒有角? 
沒有吧? 

14: 特技? 
還沒想到=w= 

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
RO就好 

16: 癖好? 
也還沒想到=W= 

17: 三圍跟體型? 
不要有肥肉就好，肌肉也不要太大

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
當然是獸="= 

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
穿起西裝很好看 

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
咦咦?!一定嗎?!

----------


## 嵐霖

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?  

母的

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?

均衡的貓耳

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?

蓬鬆的狼尾或細長貓尾

4: 體毛的分布? 

當然是全身囉~

5: 手的形狀? 

人形手~當然爪也不能少

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?

要就是永恆囉~

7: 有沒有項圈?

不要~自然就是美XD

8: 體型身高多少?

體型纖細
如果180(我)的話..希望可以175

9: 日常著裝?

穿甚麼都可以吧@@

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?

毛髮色是藍綠色...眼睛湛藍或紅色

11: 性格類型? 

活潑可愛，惹人喜歡

12: 說話的拖尾? 

不想要任何拖尾，簡潔就好

13: 有沒有角? 

沒有

14: 特技?

和平箴言

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?

嵐霖

16: 癖好?

喜愛自然，永不離棄

17: 三圍跟體型? 

這個嗎...標準體型(均衡發展)
而有點纖細

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?

似獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定?

好像並不需要~

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 

以上純屬想像...無法交出~

----------


## 希諾道

很有趣的問題~玩玩也好? (喂~別那麼不正經好不好?)

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
當然是雄性的~
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼形耳朵
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
狼形尾巴
4: 體毛的分布? 
基本上全身上也, 除了眼睛鼻孔之類的? (大約像是一只企立了的狼就差不多了?)
5: 手的形狀? 
狼跟人類之間的程度吧? 有肉球但卻不會阻礙拿取東西的能力 (?)
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有 (但也不會完全反感)
8: 體型身高多少? 
跟現在一樣高度吧
9: 日常著裝? 
方便就好? 其實舒服的話什麼衣服也可以
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
沒有頭髮(也有獸毛了所以我會討厭頭髮), 眼睛的顏色是鮮紅色(私心設定: 人類標準的"沒色盲"的為最佳)
11: 性格類型? 
性格希望跟現在的一樣(總之沒有被討厭就可以..), 無時無刻也是自然的表現出可愛屬性
12: 說話的拖尾? 
不知道(?) (其實說話方式跟現在的一樣就可以)
13: 有沒有角? 
沒有
14: 特技? 
14a 擁有能治癒回復一切肉體物理傷害的魔法 (以花費自身肉體體力或精神力發動, 相對的花費率: 對方現有負傷x10%)
14b 無論在任何時間和情況之下(包括受到攻擊), 自身肉體也是100%健全和健康(根本就是不能被殺或自殺的設定www)
14c 怎吃也不會肥胖 (哎?)

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
依不同身份情況有不同的設定 (?)
但一般來說也是被稱為"小希"
16: 癖好? 
睡覺, 很誘惑方式的睡覺 (?), 很可愛方式的睡覺 (?)
17: 三圍跟體型? 
三圍是合比例的身體, 只要不是肥胖或是過瘦的話, 壯不壯也可以
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
誰看到也會說"好可愛!"的獸臉孔
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
擁有永遠也不會被禁錮或被受束縛的命運
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 
誰也可以哦~~

----------


## 仴小維仴

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 

公的OAO

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?

狼耳朵

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?

毛茸茸的狼尾巴

4: 體毛的分布? 

全身都有毛OAO

5: 手的形狀? 

4爪OAO

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 

平常就是獸人

7: 有沒有項圈? 

沒項圈 有項鍊

8: 體型身高多少? 

體型正常 身高要比我高OAO

9: 日常著裝? 

短上衣 短褲子

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 

不限制OAO

11: 性格類型? 

很好相處 不會跟我吵架(偶爾吵一下沒關係>W<)

12: 說話的拖尾? 

拖尾是什麼OAO?

13: 有沒有角? 

沒有角

14: 特技? 

沒有很特殊的特技吧

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 

小維就好OAO

16: 癖好? 

喜歡我摸他算不算OAO

17: 三圍跟體型? 

正常的體型，但是希望有一點肌肉

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 

當然是似獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 

會煮菜給我吃

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出) 

OAO?

----------


## 夜落白櫻

能萌的理想獸人問答: 
1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
嗯.....公的! 
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
跟我一樣的耳朵 :Very Happy: 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴?
狼尾(? 
4: 體毛的分布?
 全...全身(?
5: 手的形狀?
狼爪 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人的
7: 有沒有項圈?
戒指算嗎? 
8: 體型身高多少?
比我矮，瘦瘦的 
9: 日常著裝? 
便服(喂!
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
髮色:赤色，眼色:紅色(?
11: 性格類型? 
常常一起打架
12: 說話的拖尾?
嗯 
13: 有沒有角? 
呃....沒有!!
14: 特技? 
倒....倒立!!
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你?
小白~ 
16: 癖好?
愛玩武術~~ 
17: 三圍跟體型?
獸太 :Very Happy: (太超過了 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
似獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
沒....沒有
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
什~麼~意~思~??

----------


## 極風

1: 理想的獸人的性別是?
公的

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
狼耳朵

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
狼尾巴

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身都有毛

5: 手的形狀?
五爪，要有肉球

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
平常就是獸人

7: 有沒有項圈?
沒有

8: 體型身高多少?
比我小一點就好

9: 日常著裝?
襯衫(要有扣子)、牛仔褲

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色?
頭髮:白色，眼睛:藍色

11: 性格類型? 
喜歡撒嬌，乖巧，要有主見

12: 說話的拖尾? 
可以不用

13: 有沒有角?
沒有

14: 特技?
很會打掃跟做家事

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
不要叫冰炫風，其他都可以接受

16: 癖好? 
沒有

17: 三圍跟體型?
正常就好

18: 臉要似人還是似獸?
當然是似獸

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
女僕裝

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
在考慮吧

----------


## 羽翔

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
雄雌皆可：Ｄ但雄最好（？）

2: 甚麼樣的耳朵? 
狼耳！

3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
毛毛狼尾！

4: 體毛的分布? 
全身皆有，但頸部較多

5: 手的形狀? 
粗壯有力的手！四指、利爪、複合式肉球。

6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的? 
天生獸人，但像WEREWOLF那種獸人好像也不錯：３

7: 有沒有項圈? 
無！

8: 體型身高多少? 
高大壯碩！身高大概在２００～２７０(cm)之間。

9: 日常著裝? 
上空！牛仔褲或兜擋布之類的。

10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
無(頭髮)、或可說是像純獸的頭毛那樣。
(眼睛顏色)都好嗄，眼睛無特別喜好。

11: 性格類型? 
熱血、冷漠、開朗、天然呆、衝動、狂放、豪放、傲嬌（？）等...只要不會感覺太惡劣都接受：Ｄ

12: 說話的拖尾? 
"嗷"算嗎？（？）

13: 有沒有角? 
狼人是不需要角的！（？）

14: 特技? 
怪力！重武器使用(大刀、長刀、大劍之類)or暴力格鬥（？）、(單一強化利用)元素能力（像主設的風之類的）、狼族戰士的能力(敏捷、嗅覺or視力、聽力)、萬物傾聽＜＜（？）

15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
爪爪（？）

16: 癖好? 
戰鬥、運動(打架)（？）

17: 三圍跟體型? 
獸族重視型的獸人....
嗯這剛才不是問過了嗄？算了當作補充。

18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
似獸！

19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
沒有了？

20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)
自行拿取嗷

----------


## 龍金

1: 理想的獸人的性別是? 
公
2: 甚麼樣的耳朵?
三角形毛茸茸的耳朵 
3: 甚麼樣的尾巴? 
毛感極佳的尾巴
4: 體毛的分布?
全身 
5: 手的形狀?
五爪，指腹皆有肉球 
6: 喜歡有時間限制成為獸人的? 還是平常就是獸人的?
平常就是獸人，隨自己喜歡變化 
7: 有沒有項圈? 
沒有
8: 體型身高多少? 
200-220
9: 日常著裝?
短褲、上空(? 
10: 頭髮顏色跟眼睛的顏色? 
黑色，藍色
11: 性格類型? 
善
12: 說話的拖尾?
OWO 
13: 有沒有角?
沒有 
14: 特技?
玩雜耍(? 
15: 想讓他怎麼叫你? 
都好
16: 癖好? 
散散步囉
17: 三圍跟體型?
中等就好 
18: 臉要似人還是似獸? 
獸
19: 還想附加的妄想設定? 
會飛OWO~!
20: 請將問答轉交給喜歡獸人的人(強制交出)

----------

